# SELLING- Mahogany and Rosewood sinker logs



## monkeymahoganyman (Jun 11, 2014)

Hey everyone just joined. My names Mike here in Oregon with a team in Southern Belize pulling sinker logs. Just curious if anyone could help point me in the right direction on interested parties looking for certified, aged, sinker logs. They'd ship to port in Miami and from there my job would be to make sure they get to you. Thanks guys and look forward to posting our pics and updates. Blessings!

Mike


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Got pictures of the wood? What kind of price would they be asking on the dock in Miami (I understand shipping from there?


----------



## lumberdog (Jun 15, 2009)

Need photos, and price estimates.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

Photos? Prices? None of that matters to me. Just ship whatever you want to me and bill me any amount. What could go wrong?


----------



## monkeymahoganyman (Jun 11, 2014)

Monte, Lumberdog- I will have dimensions and full details posted here shortly. As well as prices.

Buckethead- Im sure in the old days this was how business was run lol. I will have details posted shortly my friend.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks! And also… Good job on not being all thinned skinned regarding my post. It was intended as playful.


----------



## LiveEdge (Dec 18, 2013)

Speaking as a fellow Oregonian, why do you gotta be shipping them to Miami and not to Oregon?


----------



## monkeymahoganyman (Jun 11, 2014)

buckethead- No no no… i appreciate everyones quick responses, and definitely understand its okay to have humor lol.

Liveedge- 1 of the main reasons we ship to Miami port is because when we sat down and figured logistics we wanted to limit as much risk as possible. Shipping from western side of Belize would mean we would have to truck from southern part of monkey river to western port and then to Seattle or Portland. By shipping from inner port we avoid extra trucking costs and risk inland and also immediate time to US soil. What i can tell you is that we've discussed with other loggers, shippers and after hearing story after story of shipments being held up or stuck, most buyers want to purchase once on US soil and inspect first. SORRY FOR THE STORY LOL.


----------



## monkeymahoganyman (Jun 11, 2014)

Okay here are some updated details…

Currently have 4 mahogany logs (pics and dimensions to come) and 1 - what the forestry commission is calling "louro preto". We are looking for $13 a board square foot but are willing to cut to your liking. Looking at about 4k square board feet. These are 100 certified and tagged with mahogany certification. If we had to guess these logs have been aged well over 30 plus years. Shipping from Belize to Miami will need to be negotiated into final price, only wiggle room is to pre pay for the logs in that case we can waive shipping charges (don't recommend due to the fact that you'll probably want to see these logs at port). From Miami you will need to arrange for transportation to your facility.

The loruro preto is also considered Cortez wood according to forestry service. Our team seems to think its a ziricote but must follow the forestry personnels cert. if interested please let me know.

Gentlemen again the minute we can get our team to airbag these above water I will send pics and dimensions. If you need further info besides pics and dimensions please let me know ASAP. Pics attached are of the louro preto.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

Price = Prohibitive.


----------



## monkeymahoganyman (Jun 11, 2014)

Buckethead- 
What kind of price are you looking for? Main purpose is to find a client base. This first shipment in all honesty will be our first container out of Belize. We are trying to purchase more equipment so we can be somewhat (fair) flexible with price.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

I think your price is fair within the market, it's just rich for a hobbyist like myself.

Sinker mahogany seems like it could be even more expensive than you're charging. Your price is fair, but my budget is modest. The professional with a high end client base will be glad to know you, I'm guessing.

Pero hablo un poco de español si te necesita ayuda.

Perhaps a swap? ;-)


----------



## monkeymahoganyman (Jun 11, 2014)

Buckethead-

Your feedback is awesome. I really really appreciate it. If i had logs to give out i would literally give you one for how informative youve been. Really appreciate it and if your ever in Oregon let me know ill buy you a beer. Thank you sir.


----------



## LiveEdge (Dec 18, 2013)

You should buy me the beer and I'll send it to Buckethead…


----------



## monkeymahoganyman (Jun 11, 2014)

Any help warrants a beer lol


----------

